# Custom Sixer progress pics!



## budda (Oct 6, 2009)

Hello everyone!

In August I placed an order with Patrick Sims for a Sims singlecut. Here's where it stands so far:





































"Excited" is an understatement! The finish will be Patricks' ocean blue, possibly a shade or two lighter. The next stage is sanding. The hardware is all there except for the pickups, which are actually getting made near me hehe (www.tonefordays.com).


----------



## sheener19 (Oct 6, 2009)

I can't see the pictures


----------



## budda (Oct 6, 2009)

gotta edit, gimme 5 pleeease


----------



## yamahasoldier (Oct 6, 2009)

beautifull maple man, but im not a big fan of sims single cuts. Love their double cuts. Congratulations though. I thought you just got a custom built sixer?


----------



## Mattmc74 (Oct 6, 2009)

That looks sweet so far Budda. That top is going to look amazing stained with a gloss clearcoat!


----------



## budda (Oct 6, 2009)

The AJC was returned, hamer was sold - keep up! . The AJC did kick some serious ass in the play/feel department, that's for sure - I would get another guitar w/ same specs in a heartbeat.

I fully expect this guitar to be on the same level or better than my Hamer USA - because that's where the bar now stands.


----------



## RiffsinProgress (Oct 6, 2009)

Like I said in the other place, It's definantly looking good dude


----------



## budda (Oct 6, 2009)

cheers, ben! get a 7 lol


----------



## Sang-Drax (Oct 6, 2009)

Wait, wait. Is it shaped like a SC PRS, is it? I didn't know Patrick made those.

How about the neck? Where did you get it?

Last but not least, will it be a set neck or a 'bolt-in'?


----------



## RiffsinProgress (Oct 6, 2009)

Hah, I got a used ibanez Gio seven. I know it isnt much but I only got it for $150 and the only thing wrong with it is a tiny chip, and a slightly rusted bridge


----------



## budda (Oct 6, 2009)

it's not shaped quite like a PRS SC, sorry. Patrick made the neck as well, and it's a set-neck design


----------



## Sang-Drax (Oct 6, 2009)

budda said:


> it's not shaped quite like a PRS SC, sorry. Patrick made the neck as well, and it's a set-neck design



It seemed to be from that angle. Anyway, I'm looking forward for more pictures.

I kinda liked the headstock, btw. Very classy


----------



## budda (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks - the headstock has some quilt from the same billet, and will match the finish of the guitar


----------



## wannabguitarist (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks sweet. That quilt is going to look amazing once Sims is done with it.


----------



## -K4G- (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## AVWIII (Oct 7, 2009)

This be where I throw in me token "Hot".


----------



## Apophis (Oct 7, 2009)

looks awesome


----------



## norrin radcliff (Oct 7, 2009)

Very awesome figure! 

I hope to have pictures of my Sims project sometime by the end of the week. I'll post them up then. 

It's going to be a Northern Ash UV/Jem (HSH) with a DNA swirl.

Should be at about the same point in the build phase. It sounds like we ordered around the same time.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Oct 11, 2009)

Budda, how about this one, btw? How's it faring?


----------



## Fred (Oct 11, 2009)

Didn't see this when it was originally posted - not generally the biggest fan of quilts and flames but that is some fairly absurd figuring! Looking forward to any progress.


----------



## possumkiller (Oct 11, 2009)

Sang-Drax said:


> Wait, wait. Is it shaped like a SC PRS, is it? I didn't know Patrick made those.
> 
> How about the neck? Where did you get it?
> 
> Last but not least, will it be a set neck or a 'bolt-in'?


 
nah its shaped like a warrior. the only difference is the carving on the horns on both his single and double cuts. other than that, damn near everything is straight from warrior.


----------



## budda (Oct 11, 2009)

Sang-Drax said:


> Budda, how about this one, btw? How's it faring?



It was finished, sent out, and then returned - it didn't feel like the same quality as the guitar it was traded for. I didn't *want* to want to even think about returning it, but a minor finish flaw or two and the grade of the maple cap left me wanting, and I didn't want to settle. It is a beautifully crafted instrument, it played and sounded phenomenal, and some days I wonder if I made the right decision.

That guitar did get it's NGD thread though


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 11, 2009)

Looks very nice man and that maple is freeking gorgeous!


----------



## budda (Oct 11, 2009)

thanks, patrick 

If I could afford $3000USD, I'd love something from you to join it in a couple of years


----------



## budda (Oct 14, 2009)

Patrick got a hold of me today, more pics by tomorrow night 

Also, the guitar shares some similarities with a warrior but it is not fair to call them the same guitar. I can show you a boatload of superstrats that look very similar, but that doesn't get mentioned - you can only do so much with any 1 body style


----------



## budda (Oct 16, 2009)

PICS WITH COLOUR BUMP


----------



## wannabguitarist (Oct 16, 2009)

Fuuuck


----------



## budda (Oct 16, 2009)

It's only started the finishing process, that thing will pop even more when it's done


----------



## AVWIII (Oct 16, 2009)

whoahotwhoahotwhoahot!
Holy shit that turned out wayyyyyyyy better than I pictured! excellent call on the amber knobs.


----------



## shadowlife (Oct 16, 2009)

Looking good.
Damn good!


----------



## budda (Oct 16, 2009)

AVWIII said:


> whoahotwhoahotwhoahot!
> Holy shit that turned out wayyyyyyyy better than I pictured! excellent call on the amber knobs.



Can't wait to run it through the mesa 

msn or cell, get a hold of me! 

thanks for the words, djentlemen


----------



## Dusty201087 (Oct 16, 2009)

Very cool man! Moar pics now!


----------



## Fred (Oct 17, 2009)

wannabguitarist said:


> Fuuuck



Hahahaha, that is exactly what I just said upon seeing those new pictures. That is fucking ridiculously sweet, can't wait to see finalised pictures.


----------



## budda (Oct 17, 2009)

Thanks guys . After trying an LP custom into a maxon OD808 into the roadster, I'm excited to get this thing! And I need a new pedal lol


----------



## zindrome (Oct 17, 2009)

that is an unbelievably awesome quilt top
FANFUCKINGTASTIC!!!!!!!!


----------



## Seebu (Oct 18, 2009)

Jesus Christ. I. Want. THAT!


----------



## budda (Oct 19, 2009)

So do I! Haha


----------



## budda (Oct 27, 2009)

Oh look, a neck on a guitar!


----------



## kherman (Oct 27, 2009)

Wow, she's really coming out beautiful.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 27, 2009)

whoooaaaaah! gorgeous! and i LOVE the backside! (as usual, i love natural backs on coloured tops)


----------



## budda (Oct 27, 2009)

thanks guys! I'm pretty excited for it


----------



## Randy (Oct 27, 2009)

The guitar looks like it's coming along amazingly.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 27, 2009)

My god, Budda... Sexy sexy sexy...


----------



## Bungle (Oct 27, 2009)

Mate..... You're putting PRS to shame! Love the natural binding, especially when the top is as sexy as that.


----------



## lefty robb (Oct 27, 2009)

He doe's amazing work, I've just never been a fan of his single cut's with the "big butt" that sticks out the bottom.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Oct 27, 2009)

That's awesome, can't wait to see it finished :yesway"


----------



## budda (Nov 18, 2009)

Update bump:












Patrick hopes to have the sealing process with the neck finished by the end of the week, I believe. I'm loving the way this is coming along!


----------



## Sepultorture (Nov 18, 2009)

oh fuck, what absolute sex that quilt that is


----------



## Dusty201087 (Nov 18, 2009)

Dude, that blue quilt looks like pure sex 

I wish I got progress pics of my guitar


----------



## budda (Nov 19, 2009)

It's worth noting that the grain of the mahogany on the back is dead sexy as well


----------



## Apophis (Nov 19, 2009)

looks amazing, top is incredible


----------



## Necrophagist777 (Nov 19, 2009)

*jaw drops*


That thing is beautiful!


----------



## hide (Nov 19, 2009)

holee fuck....
I'm speechless


----------



## soliloquy (Nov 19, 2009)

:O


----------



## metallidude3 (Nov 19, 2009)

wow dude looks like a better version of a warrior!


----------



## White Cluster (Nov 19, 2009)

That top is gorgeous!


----------



## Miek (Nov 19, 2009)

I think my penis exploded. 
That top is amazing and the heel is fucking EXCEPTIONAL.
That word doesn't carry as much oomph as I would've liked, though.


----------



## budda (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks for the words guys 

Patrick worked to get the heel that way as he knows I want the best access I can get, and I thank him for it - it turned out great! Once the J S Moores are in there, this guitar is going to sound phenomenal.

I look forward to the first time I plug this bad boy in


----------



## Wi77iam (Nov 20, 2009)

So how's the wait been? Did he quote you correctly on wait times and such?


----------



## TimSE (Nov 20, 2009)

fuuuuuck that quilt is epic beyond belief


----------



## budda (Nov 20, 2009)

Wi77iam said:


> So how's the wait been? Did he quote you correctly on wait times and such?



It's been 2 and a half months and the giutar is nearly done, I think he's doing ok lol.

No, because he doesn't want to make a date and not be able to make it. The Plek'ing isn't up to him anyway.

No rush


----------



## PirateMetalTroy (Nov 21, 2009)

Since we live in the same city, you do know this means you have to let me come over and play this right?


----------



## budda (Nov 21, 2009)

I think that can be accomodated.


----------



## DarkMythras (Nov 21, 2009)

that blue looks so sexy! looks killer


----------



## Seebu (Nov 22, 2009)

Good heavens! Looks like he teared the guitar out of my imagination! I WANT IT BACK!


----------



## budda (Nov 22, 2009)

Sorry duder


----------



## budda (Nov 24, 2009)

First look at the headstock, I like it!


----------



## Sebastian (Nov 24, 2009)

I love blue guitars ! and that Is just awesome ! great color ! and the depth .. The Depth !


----------



## Sang-Drax (Nov 24, 2009)

I like how Patrick's headstock is unique yet not bizarre. Very deep and beautiful quilt as well


----------



## loktide (Nov 24, 2009)

that quilt looks incredibly beautiful. congrats man


----------



## Rocco Ruthless (Nov 29, 2009)

Amazing. It's super obvious his work is quality stuff. What pickups are being put in it?


----------



## budda (Nov 29, 2009)

J S Moore's - black widow bridge and V-1 neck


----------



## budda (Jan 5, 2010)

Update!

Patrick informed me that he will be taking the guitar to get plek'd on january 15th, and then it's on it's way to me. I am excited! And I need something else positive going for me right now.


----------



## hypermagic (Jan 5, 2010)

budda said:


> Update!
> 
> Patrick informed me that he will be taking the guitar to get plek'd on january 15th, and then it's on it's way to me. I am excited! And I need something else positive going for me right now.


 
Tough times? If so, I hope you can pull through.


----------



## budda (Jan 5, 2010)

Yeah, it's been a very interesting 4 months, and I have no idea how much longer things will be interesting for. But I have a roof, food, heat and walls, I've got the necessities covered.


----------



## budda (Jan 14, 2010)

She ships monday


----------



## hide (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm excited for you, man! Be sure to get loads of pictures when it arrives to make my cheap ass drool about awesome custom works!


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 15, 2010)

Do put up a major review. I was VERY close to buying one of his guitars a few months ago. I just wasnt 100% sure about it.


----------



## budda (Jan 15, 2010)

Oh, Major review will ensue! Along with pic-tastic picstory.


----------



## sakeido (Jan 15, 2010)

That is looking very, very good. Love the color!


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 15, 2010)

I love the headstock man!  can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## budda (Jan 15, 2010)

I think it will be a spectacular guitar. With this and my bowes 7, my electrics are just going to be awesome  haha


----------



## yacker (Jan 17, 2010)

Holy shit dude, it looks in-fucking-credible. Seems like he rolled through the build time mega quick too. I was considering a Sims build a while back, I might have to consider one again.


----------



## budda (Jan 17, 2010)

He was great to work with for me


----------



## budda (Jan 20, 2010)

Shipped today! Final pics from the shop:


----------



## CooleyJr (Jan 20, 2010)

Awesome man!!


----------



## drmosh (Jan 20, 2010)

holy fuck, that is beautiful


----------



## budda (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 20, 2010)

Man that looks so good, really top notch stuff, let me know how it plays k? I'm eagerly waiting to see more finished Bowes gits as well as I've already expressed to him my interest in his guitars.


----------



## AySay (Jan 20, 2010)

there is only one thing to say...OMNOM


----------



## budda (Jan 20, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> Man that looks so good, really top notch stuff, let me know how it plays k? I'm eagerly waiting to see more finished Bowes gits as well as I've already expressed to him my interest in his guitars.



From my understanding, it's pretty much going to play itself haha. I look forward to opening the case and giving my review


----------



## BigPhi84 (Jan 20, 2010)

I demand sweet vids of that Sims guitar in action!


----------



## budda (Jan 20, 2010)

I'll see if i can't get some recording of a band practice up or something.

J S Moore Custom Guitar Pickups - Home - J S Moore's in there, black widow bridge, V-1 neck. It's gonna scream and sing with the mesa!


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 20, 2010)

budda said:


> From my understanding, it's pretty much going to play itself haha. I look forward to opening the case and giving my review



I bet it will, can't wait for the review and OUT DOOR SHOTS!!! That top just looks too good to be constrained in indoor shots.


----------



## budda (Jan 20, 2010)

Best wait til the spring (next month? ) for outdoor pics, it's "Winter" in Canada


----------



## White Cluster (Jan 20, 2010)

Just effin beautiful..Congrats man


----------



## budda (Jan 20, 2010)

WHAT? MOAR PICS?! ZOMG!


























Posting these was my first look. holy fuck, I just came...


----------



## Doomcreeper (Jan 21, 2010)

Thats one damn sexy guitar Justin, the finish is beautiful.


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 21, 2010)

OM NOM NOM! Good god that shape and the neck and the quilt! OMG too good!  Dude, this looks insane!


----------



## xmetalhead69 (Jan 21, 2010)

HOLY JEEBUS. GOTM NOMINATION?


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jan 21, 2010)

o.0

That's purely sexual - now there HAS to be clips! 

(or more pics...)


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 21, 2010)

ShadyDavey said:


> o.0
> 
> That's purely sexual - now there HAS to be clips!
> 
> (and more pics...)



fixed, for all our sakes.


----------



## xmetalhead69 (Jan 21, 2010)

Daylight pics


----------



## budda (Jan 21, 2010)

xmetalhead69 said:


> Daylight pics



Lo and behold, Patrick has the hookup


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 22, 2010)

Can I swim in that? Good lord.


----------



## budda (Jan 22, 2010)

The question is, can *I* swim in that?


----------



## yacker (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm legitimately upset that guitar doesn't belong to me  hahahaahah.


----------



## budda (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm legitimately upset that you live too far away to jam when it gets here


----------



## yacker (Jan 24, 2010)

budda said:


> I'm legitimately upset that you live too far away to jam when it gets here



Haha, be careful what you wish for, I have family that lives near your area. 

As a side note, I check up on this thread regularly to see if you've gotten it yet. Such a ridiculously beautiful guitar.


----------



## Despised_0515 (Jan 25, 2010)

HOLY JEEZ THAT'S A HOT TOP! 

SO sick man! Can't wait to see more!


----------



## AVWIII (Jan 25, 2010)

You do realize you need to call me the second it comes in, don't you? Working or not. I'd call in dead to see that thing in person.


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 25, 2010)

Before he calls you he has to take pics, or if not, have you on the phone while he's preparing the picstory, have batteries ready!


----------



## budda (Jan 25, 2010)

yacker said:


> Haha, be careful what you wish for, I have family that lives near your area.
> 
> As a side note, I check up on this thread regularly to see if you've gotten it yet. Such a ridiculously beautiful guitar.



You'll see an NGD thread 



AVWIII said:


> You do realize you need to call me the second it comes in, don't you? Working or not. I'd call in dead to see that thing in person.



Will do - have your picture taking skills ready



Prydogga said:


> Before he calls you he has to take pics, or if not, have you on the phone while he's preparing the picstory, have batteries ready!



yeah, I still gotta get batteries. The last couple of weeks have been pricey...


----------



## budda (Jan 27, 2010)

It left the states on the 23rd, no tracking update since then.

in the mean time...


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 27, 2010)

That volute is pure sex! Very clean looking cavity as well! Can't wait to see/hear this.


----------



## budda (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks, Alex!

I hope it arrives today, as I checked my email this morning to find out that I'm in hot water at placement again


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 27, 2010)

Sorry to hear about being in "hot water" as you say man  Keep a positive attitude, things seem to work out better for people who can stay in control even when they know shit could hit the fan.

Loving that volute btw!


----------



## budda (Jan 27, 2010)

It went OK, but no guitar today. Please by friday


----------



## PirateMetalTroy (Jan 28, 2010)

Lost in the mail.


----------



## DiezelMonster (Jan 29, 2010)

Dude!

this is such a killer looking axe! when I get my Fortin Meathead, make a roadtrip and bring that fucker!

I was planning on getting one of these from Patrick, and this just makes me droooooool

C


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 29, 2010)

Can I has NGD thread yet!!!!?????


----------



## eleven59 (Feb 20, 2010)

Clips here: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...ear-day-at-buddas-simms-roadster-content.html


----------

